# advise?



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd40/white_love101/vids/?action=view&current=DSCN0404.flv

advise about me jumping?
and ill put more vids up for me jumping 
but wat do u think u should work on this vid?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you need to wait for the horse to jump up into you, rather than you jumping for your horse. Maybe shorten your stirrup a hole or two.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ya u were way to ahead of ur horse and ya shorten you stirups a but and try not to swing your legs back so far. but other then that u did good


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

not only ur jumping needs help...ur whole position. u pop up when u jump and you bounce alot making it look weak. it just doesnt look nice. sry. truth here. hate to sound mean  talk to ur trainer


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

HoneyBun, how long have you been taking lessons? 

If you are not currently taking lessons, i would suggest to take a few. It will help with your overall seat, and could make jumping a lot easier.

How long have you been jumping for?

When i first started jumping, i was a mess. And i did even worse if the horse took a big spot before the jump. Makes you fly all up in the air and you land all discombobulated. (can't believe i just spelled that lol)

Let me know if you would want anything else critiqued. I don't know too much fine detail stuff, but i'm an extra set of eyes.


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Honeybun. There are a few key things you are doing very well for beginning jumping. The first is getting into your two-point a few strides before the fence (which may be misconstrued on here as jumping ahead or trying to jump for your horse). It is clear that you are getting into your position and allowing the horse to take the jump. This is a great first step when learning to jump. The second good thing that you are doing is grabbing some mane over the fence. Since you are still just learning and need to strengthen your position, this will keep you from catching your horse in the mouth or landing on his back. 

That being said, there are two key things you need to work on; important things to focus on first. The first is your hands. They look very stiff as you are trotting towards the fence, which is annoying your horse a bit. You really need to learn to relax through your elbows and allow your hands to follow your horse's movement. This is going to be very important for you to progress as a rider, not just for jumping.

The second key area you should focus on is strengthening your leg position.I can see your legs sliding around in the saddle over the fence. You should have contact with your horse's side through your inner thigh, knee and calf, with most of the pressure in your thigh and calf. Your leg should lock and stay right behind the girth over the fence, without sliding backward and forward. To strengthen your leg position, raise your stirrups a hole and ride lots and lots and lots (did I say lots?) of two-point--especially at a trot. Be sure that you aren't supporting your weight with your hands. Stay in two-point 10 times around the ring or longer, not just for a few seconds. Stay in two-point until you are so tired and your ankles hurt so much that you think you are going to fall off.  This will teach you better balance and allow you to support yourself with your legs, as well as strengthening your muscles.

Also, if you could get some tall boots or half chaps, that would really help give you some added stick.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Your rushing ahead of your horse.


----------



## lossie (Nov 12, 2009)

Honeybun

Looks like you're doing great, how long have you been riding/jumping? All advice above is great. Best advise I can give you would be to maintain contact with the horse throughout the canter. Also fining canter on a corner can establish a correct leg. Gather your reins well in advance and look ahead, rather than at the jump. Remember to sit back in your seat.....I had many years of being taught to lean into a jump, but this just unbalances you. Sit back and let gravity and your horse position you over the fence!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sure someone has already said this but just to make sure...try getting a canter going or if you want to take it slower stay at the trot and work a few circles before going straight at the jump and don't come to an immidiate stop as soon as you have landed. When you did you landed you bounced back up off the saddle and pulled back on the reins. I would work on your two point position, regular position, and building up a good balanced seat. It probably wouldn't hurt to do some ground pole work too before you think about doing bigger jumps like that. Good luck =]


----------

